#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  QUAL O MELHOR TROJAN PRA CAPTURAR DADOS

## wolloko

ola pessoal, estou procurando um trojan bem leve para capturar dados de usuarios windows e enviar os dados para meu e-mail ou servidor on-line, alguem pode me ajudar

----------


## evandrofisico

Me desculpe, mas acho que voce está perguntando no lugar errado....
Cara, se vc quer ficar capturando dados de usuários, lembre-se que existe LEI e que a não ser que estes usuários sejam de uma rede SUA e tenham assinado um acordo onde abrem mão de todos os seu direitos e permitem que você vasculhe os seus dados pessoais como senhas de banco, cartões de crédito, mensagens particulares e etc, mas é claro que tal acordo seria cancelado por ser INCONSTITUCIONAL.

----------


## gatoseco

Isso da cadeia hein !!!

----------


## Francinei

> Me desculpe, mas acho que voce está perguntando no lugar errado....
> Cara, se vc quer ficar capturando dados de usuários, lembre-se que existe LEI e que a não ser que estes usuários sejam de uma rede SUA e tenham assinado um acordo onde abrem mão de todos os seu direitos e permitem que você vasculhe os seus dados pessoais como senhas de banco, cartões de crédito, mensagens particulares e etc, mas é claro que tal acordo seria cancelado por ser INCONSTITUCIONAL.


Mas se a rede é dele mesmo, nem precisa de trojan , certo?

----------


## evandrofisico

Mesmo que a rede seja dele, existe uma questão de confidencialidade de certos tipos de dados confidenciais. Entre o cara quebrar a encriptação ssl usada na comunicação do cara com o site do banco (acredite, dá um trabalho dos infernos decriptar qualquer coisa na força bruta, mesmo com MUITO poder de processamento) e usar um keylogger+captura de tela pra pegar este tipo de informação. E mesmo que ele seja o administrador da rede o com o seu nível de acesso POSSA (no sentido de ter poder para) fazer isto, não quer dizer que ele POSSA (do ponto de vista legal, constituição, código penal, regimento interno da empresa e etc) fazer este tipo de coisa. Trata-se de um crime, e não se deve incentivar tal atitude em nosso fórum, cujo objetivo é difundir conhecimentos para usuários e administradores de sistemas, e não para crackers irresponsáveis. Se o cara vem em um fórum pq acha que aqui pessoas vão auxilia-lo a cometer um crime, devemos exemplarmente deixar bastante claro que este não é o objetivo do fórum do UNDERLINUX. Se quiser mesmo este tipo de informação, procure no mercadolivre. Tem gente que vende trojans com manual...

----------


## conesnet

É isso ai pedrao, nao da moleza nao. to com vc.

wagner

----------


## Fernando

Bom pessoal, como é politica da casa respeitar a privacidade e evitar tumultos, estou fechando o tópico, desculpem o transtorno.

#LOCKED

----------

